# Applique Classes or Training



## cddesignstx (Apr 17, 2009)

Good Morning!!
I have been doing embroidery for several years.. I have a swf 1501c macine and love it.. I see all kinds of really neat applique shirts that I would love to be able to do, but when I try they just dont come out.. Does anyone know how to find classes in my area that arent "hand applique" or home machine applique.. Or maybe online classes..... I would love to be able to use all the fun metallic and :bling: fabric.. Anyone have any suggestions. I am in the Texas, dallas area..
THANK YOU


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Could you be more specific about the kinds of problems your having?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Not sure if you do your own digitizing or not, but if you do there really isn't any secret to it. You just create an outline of the area you want to use applique on, put a stop after it. I then convert the outline to a tack down stitch(I use a criss cross pattern). Then convert the original outline to a satin stitch. 3 stitch files total. Once the outline sews, it will stop, you lay down your applique(either precut from a printed template of the outline or cut around it once the tack down stitch is sewn). It sews the tackdown stitch and then the satin stitch . It may sound complicated, but it's really easy. If you do a lot of applique, as I do, you might consider purchasing a vinyl cutter. It makes life so much easier and you never have to worry about getting your applique just a little "off". Also, most digitizing software has a feature that once you create a shape, you just "convert to applique" and it does these things for you. I just prefer to do them manually since I started that way and it really only takes a few seconds to do.


----------



## cddesignstx (Apr 17, 2009)

I guess maybe what type of fabric/backing/ adhesive!! I can't image using Adhesive on silky fabric!!!! I guess I just want basic information!!!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Jim has it pretty much covered.

The one thing you might want to know is that for your machine, if you program the first and second colors the same, the machine will stop after the first color is done. You can place your applique fabric, then hit the start button and the machine will continue.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

cddesignstx said:


> Good Morning!!
> I have been doing embroidery for several years.. I have a swf 1501c macine and love it.. I see all kinds of really neat applique shirts that I would love to be able to do, but when I try they just dont come out.. Does anyone know how to find classes in my area that arent "hand applique" or home machine applique.. Or maybe online classes..... I would love to be able to use all the fun metallic and :bling: fabric.. Anyone have any suggestions. I am in the Texas, dallas area..
> THANK YOU


If this is Cari, you may want to call Bernadette. She's got the experience and your software too, although you will need more than the Edit I you have now to digitize or convert stock designs into appliqué, unless you got Stitch Era Universal, which she can help there too.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Look for a class at your local sewing machine store. The basics of applique are the same regardless of whether you are using a home embroidery machine or a commercial machine.


----------

